# Show us your Bastimentos



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Will people post pictures of the Bastimentos they have. They come in a bunch of colors and with a lot of variation in spotting. so show us what you have


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't want to watch this thread. I'm going to get jealous.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

He is a pic of my orange pair. The male is on the glass.









A close up of the male. I love the white belly. I am thinking about adding a different colored female to make it a trio while these guys are still young. Anybody have a yellow or gold female available?


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the white bellies also


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

froglet


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Jeffr 
Orange must be the most popular color?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's mine:

My male:









My females:


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooo, I like those. The females remind me of toasted marshmallows. 
Your male is very striking.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Here is my pair!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

phender said:


> Ooo, I like those. The females remind me of toasted marshmallows.
> Your male is very striking.


I need to get some "updated" pictures of my Bastis. I started adding SuperPig to the rotation of supplements--and have been amazed by the results. My male is a much brighter golden yellow. The first female has become more "mint green", and the second female is almost a metallic/irridescent tank. 

I'm working on a new vivarium for this trio. Their current tank has been invaded by snails (which I'm fairly sure have been eating the eggs--as I can't find them the day after they've been deposited). At least they'll be able to go directly into a permanent viv, rather than into a temp while the other viv is broken down.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Some CB Red Frog Beach Basti's


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Young Male...This guy also happens to be up for sale/trade.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Are those the true colors, or does the picture make them look washed out? 


markpulawski said:


> Some CB Red Frog Beach Basti's


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Here's my pair i got from Phil. My favorite frogs by far.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome !

I miss all of my frogs that I transfer, but I REALLY miss those guys.

Great basti's.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

yea phil i have tads in the water that are pretty far along already. If i get some good offspring maybe we can work some trades out.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Most of these were shot from my phone so I apologize for the quality (or lack there of).

Orange Bastis



























Yellow Basti









Froglets


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

bmore said:


> yea phil i have tads in the water that are pretty far along already. If i get some good offspring maybe we can work some trades out.


Nice!

I'm sure I told you when you were here, but those are both SNDF "WC" pumilio - import years 2007-2008. I took possession of them personally at Marcus's SoFl warehouse...so.....no worries about "lineage" with those.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, Matt ! I forgot you had all those.

I'm down to my last Basti - A really nice adult Gold dust that looks a lot like a colon with different metalic colours.

Basti's are so cool....the one frog that you could actually have a huge viv with all different colours- like a "reef" tank.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I love all those red Bastimentos!


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Female gold dust


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any pics of green ones?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

edwing206 said:


> Are those the true colors, or does the picture make them look washed out?


These guys were CB several years in a terrarium without supplementation, they went from very nice red to very nice yellow. nabors line.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I see. I'm guessing you're supplementing now, but have you tried Repashy Superpig? 


markpulawski said:


> These guys were CB several years in a terrarium without supplementation, they went from very nice red to very nice yellow. nabors line.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a pic of a female. Just found a baby in her viv.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

who has salt creeks? 
pics?

james


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have read how most of the colors should be inter bred since they are a polymorphic locality (except red frog beach) it seems most people have the same colors together I was just curious if anyone has bred an orange with a green or a golddust or any combination there of. Do you end up with a mix of the colors or one or the other? any other thoughts on this? I am getting my first bastis this weekend I will post pics after they settle in they are the orange variety.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Male 










My first froglet
(pictures taken with phone)


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

baita83 said:


> I have read how most of the colors should be inter bred since they are a polymorphic locality (except red frog beach) it seems most people have the same colors together I was just curious if anyone has bred an orange with a green or a golddust or any combination there of. Do you end up with a mix of the colors or one or the other? any other thoughts on this? I am getting my first bastis this weekend I will post pics after they settle in they are the orange variety.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/61121-basti-same-color-same-tank.html


----------



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is the one pair I have....the female is the orange....male is the green (I'm colorblind so if color isn't right don't lecture me :-D )


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a male from another pair.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

One of my females (Nabors)


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

my bastimentos


































salt creek


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here are some more shots for the thread.

first shot is some fine spots from a very old import, long before Panama opened up.

second/third shot is a sndf import frog


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

These are sooo beautiful, maybe someday.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

yea I am so jealous....one day I would like to get some actual Red frog beach


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of my yellow basti's. (Nabors)

Male
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]

Female
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

My newest additions...


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

im lookin for the lady in east tennessee who is breeding dart frogs name chris please contact me jim from rainforest adventure told me to look for you here


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Are those currently in your collection Brandon?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking frog MD_Frogger, how old is he?


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Edwing! He is an older frog...from the 2004 imports if I remember correctly...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool. He looks huge!  
Can't wait til my little guy gets bigger.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's give this thread a little bump with this looker....


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Whats the scientific names of these frogs, they are amazing.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mimic711 said:


> Whats the scientific names of these frogs, they are amazing.


Oophage pumilio


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

randommind said:


> Let's give this thread a little bump with this looker....
> 
> View attachment 34293


Holy cow is that guy sexy!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great thread to bump!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's my lil army of Bastis









Mom








Dad








First offspring








2nd offspring OOW pic








2nd offspring as of now








3rd offspring








4th offspring








5th








and lastly 6th








and my final Basti a beautiful orange


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^^^great variety of color from your pair. very nice offspring


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its official I need some bastis. I heard of some that just came in that are white with blue spots.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a good mix of old and new pics here. 

Here's my basti female today















Here she is in 2002!








A male that I have since lost


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

brad0608 said:


> Its official I need some bastis. I heard of some that just came in that are white with blue spots.


Pictures or it didn't happpen....LOL

That would be sweet to see.

Great pictures of Bastimentos...Will have toget some pictures of mine to add to the thread.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

my current basti collection


----------

